# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Consecutively numbering cells

## Pixel-taker

I want to start a numbering system (say, 51249 in A1), then consecutively numbering the cells going down vertical until I reach the cell that would be at the bottom of an 8.5x11 sheet of paper.  Then start at B1 with the next consecutive number after the last cell in column A.  I'm hoping there is a formula for this!  Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## TMS

Put 51249 in A1.  Put 51250 in A2.  Select cells A1 and A2.  Hover the mouse over the bottom right hand corner, until the mouse pointer turns into a cross hair.  Left click and drag down with the mouse until you have filled enough cells.  You could also populate B1 and B2, C1 and C2, etc., and select all the cells and drag down.

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

Sorry, I have been prompted that I might have not answered the question, or answered the wrong question.

Instead of hard coding numbers, you can just put the first number in cell A1 and, in A2, put the formula 

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

 and drag down.

Now, here lies the problem: there is no way of knowing how many rows you will need to fill 8 (or 11) inches of paper.  This will depend on the printer, if the printer can print without borders, what font and font size you have chosen.

So, you'll need ti decide what the parameters are and drag down as far as you think is necessary and do a Print Preview.  If it's too short, continue dragging down.  If it's too long, select the excess cells and drag them to the top of the next column.  Continue dragging down.  Once you know how long the page needs to be, just keep continuing copying and dragging the formula.

@Ford: better?  :Smilie:

----------


## pjwhitfield

> .............. Once you know how long the page needs to be, just keep continuing copying and dragging the formula.



Once you have column A completed then take the number of rows in A (for the purposes of this we'll say there were 30) and in B1 put the formula 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


, drag that down then drag the range B1-B30 across

----------


## TMS

See the attached example, 50 rows deep.

Regards, TMS

----------


## pjwhitfield

I think I have the basis of a Sub to do this however the dimensions dont seem right.

From what I can find out, A4 is 11.69 inches in height so the number of rows should be calculable by taking the ((height - any margins) * dpi) to give the number of pixels printable, we should then simply be able to add the height of each row until we reach that value......

my understanding is that the Excel row height is in pixels and mine is currently set to 15 so that would mean that at 300dpi Id get 233 rows which clearly doesnt sound right?

----------


## FDibbins

hmm if you use Page Break Preview, you could get a close approximation of how far down to go?

----------


## Pixel-taker

I used your method and that worked perfectly. I do have print preview, so I was able to know how far down to scroll.  Thanks All!





> Sorry, I have been prompted that I might have not answered the question, or answered the wrong question.
> 
> Instead of hard coding numbers, you can just put the first number in cell A1 and, in A2, put the formula 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```
> 
>  and drag down.
> ...

----------


## TMS

You're welcome.  :Smilie:

----------


## alucy0210

Thanks for your help!

----------

